# Auto Forecast Solutions data leak suggests no Cybertruck until October 2023



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

In what appears to be a data leak from Auto Forecast Solutions, a document shows several OEM product roadmaps including Tesla. Checking within industry people the document appears to be legit.

Of significance it suggests the Cybertruck won't enter production until October of 2023. The next-gen Roadster seems to be on track for July 2023 start of production beating the Cybertruck by several months which isn't surprising given that it was first revealed in November 2017 and was in progress well before the Cybertruck program began.

Also of interesting note, it shows a second-gen Roadster due in 2029


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

but, I just saw it at the pep rally, and the factory is finished. Now I know why Elon was still driving the original roadster, he probably get free supercharging


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Woah, they're considering making a Van version of the cybertruck??? 🤯


----------



## Sjohnson20 (Mar 8, 2018)

Is that a Cyber van or just a van? It’s a little confusing with the separate category. Should be possible to just change the back of the truck into a van similar to changing the 3 into a Y. I hope they actually make a van in Jan 2024 and it’s big enough to use as a work van.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Sjohnson20 said:


> Is that a Cyber van or just a van?


The second column is labelled "Vehicle Platform", and the Van entry appears under the Cybertruck platform section.
But "Platform" may just refer to the skateboard, so I wouldn't expect such a van to share the truck's unique styling.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

garsh said:


> Woah, they're considering making a Van version of the cybertruck??? 🤯
> 
> View attachment 42261


Considering that the CT they’re basing this van on is going to be released 5 years after the prototype is shown, What’s the guess as to when the van will be released after the spreadsheet is shown!? Im going with an even number, say…. a decade!


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

Why make a truck or Roadster when they can't keep up demand for 3 and Y?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Mr. Spacely said:


> Why make a truck or Roadster when they can't keep up demand for 3 and Y?


forecasting == planning for the future.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

shareef777 said:


> What’s the guess as to when the van will be released after the spreadsheet is shown!? Im going with an even number, say…. a decade!


 Always the optimist!!


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Klaus-rf said:


> Always the optimist!!


I'd of gone with "realist".


----------

